# Homelite 150 Automatic Chainsaw.



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am trying to find parts for this saw. The parts look up wants a UT number. Does anyone know where to find the UT number? There is a sticker on the saw that say's model F6??2 Serial 43227246. Any help on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

This what you got?
http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...cbbd16c2ebb6d49a88256c2600151435?OpenDocument

Call here, ask for Calvin, he's pretty knowledgable on Homelites.
http://www.cmsmallengines.net/


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Glenjudy that is it exactly.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks Glenjudy that is it exactly.


have you found the parts yet ? 

thanks calvin


----------

